# what's it like outside your window



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

EPD said:


> -28, truck wont start
> :wallbash:


Its not suppose to start:blink: Do you really want it to start in -28?


----------



## EPD (Jun 23, 2008)

im working inside a building we just finished ... office/mezzanine
it will be 20 degrees in there ... or 75??


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

I'm off to shovel, catch up in a bit:thumbsup:


----------



## Stonewall357 (Jan 22, 2009)

20 here and no snow. People here act like it's -28. I'd hate to see how they would act if it really was -28.


----------



## Rich (Jan 20, 2005)

7" South of Boston. Another 2" + later today!! I hope this is the last one...


----------



## mickeyco (May 13, 2006)

It's not to bad out.


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

mickeyco said:


> It's not to bad out.


 How's the real estate market there?:w00t:


----------



## Snobnd (Jul 1, 2008)

See for yourself....and its cold! Kids are at home so no work for me.....cept cleaning off the snow lol


----------



## shanekw1 (Mar 20, 2008)

Just above freezing and raining, nothing better than roofing under a giant tarp tent:thumbup:

But it's my first job since dec... so I'm gonna be singing all day.


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

shanekw1 said:


> Just above freezing and raining, nothing better than roofing under a giant tarp tent:thumbup:
> 
> But it's my first job since dec... so I'm gonna be singing all day.


 Yep, spent a few days in torrential downpours assembling walls on site myself. If I don't need electric, no worries man.:whistling


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

Snobnd said:


> See for yourself....and its cold! Kids are at home so no work for me.....cept cleaning off the snow lol


 What kind of tree is that? I have the same one hanging over my d:thumbsup:riveway.


----------



## Snobnd (Jul 1, 2008)

loneframer said:


> What kind of tree is that? I have the same one hanging over my d:thumbsup:riveway.


It's not mine- I had to cut all the trees to put up the garage 24x32 with heat - Most were like the one in the picture I think it's a Silver Maple, I had to cut (left back corner) Pin Oak nice and straight for 20' I had it hauled to the mill and now it sits ready, to build some projects for the kids, for keepsakes.


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

Snobnd said:


> It's not mine- I had to cut all the trees to put up the garage 24x32 with heat - Most were like the one in the picture I think it's a Silver Maple, I had to cut (left back corner) Pin Oak nice and straight for 20' I had it hauled to the mill and now it sits ready, to build some projects for the kids, for keepsakes.


 Glad to hear you didn't chip it:thumbsup:


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

It's white outside.

Got about 6-8", hard to tell with the wind and the compaction. Wife and kids didn't have to go into work or school. I'll go in but just to clear snow, look at the phone and make a few calls. I don't think much in the production area will happen.


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

I'm in SE Wisconsin now, right here?
Sunny no new snow, 5 miles east,
12" since last night and still falling. :blink:


----------



## Fence & Deck (Jan 23, 2006)

Well, here I am staring out my window into bright sunshine. Oddly, it's about
-14 centigrade, or maybe 7F.
No snow. It all melted last week. On friday, the temperature shifted by more than 50F in one day. In the morning it was +14C (58) and it went down to -15(5F) at night. PRetty wild. I was outside at 11AM in shirtsleeves, then in my parka that night.
Today: not even windy. I'm happy because all my snow contracts are fixed price for the season, so if it doesn't snow I make money!

Not only that, but with no snow the phones ring. We've had about 6 estimates in the past week!


----------



## Al Taper (Jul 10, 2007)

Here in northen NJ about 6" so far and still snowing. And about 20 out..Brrrrr


----------



## threaderman (Nov 15, 2007)

Oklahoma city is sunny,and just above freezing.I'll take it!Sorry to hear about all you that are snowed in.


----------



## ChainsawCharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

71 degrees. rain just stopped. Sun is out, so it should be warming up soon.


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

ChainsawCharlie said:


> 71 degrees. rain just stopped. Sun is out, so it should be warming up soon.


 When I saw your name I knew where that was going. Howdy Chainsaw, or should I say "Aloha!":thumbup:


----------



## ChainsawCharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

The temptation was just too great.:jester:

But now the rain is starting again.:boat:


----------



## JumboJack (Aug 14, 2007)

70° and clear.:thumbsup:


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

JumboJack said:


> 70° and clear.:thumbsup:


 Howsabout a bikini report there Jumbo? Post pix if possible:laughing:


----------



## Snobnd (Jul 1, 2008)

ChainsawCharlie said:


> The temptation was just too great.:jester:
> 
> But now the rain is starting again.:boat:


See that is what you get for picking on us....lol


----------



## mikec (Jan 2, 2007)

Snobnd, Thats a nice garage you've got there!


----------



## ChainsawCharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

Snobnd said:


> See that is what you get for picking on us....lol


:sad:

It's official...rainout!:clap::clapops...er...uh...I mean...:sad::sad:


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

*Gotta love the man with the toys*

Now plowing driveways and roofs.


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

rbsremodeling said:


> If I get some Diesel, I'll start digging my way up to Jersey fawk the shovel go back to bed :thumbsup::laughing:


 Yo RBS, took your advice, fawk that shovel!:thumbup:


----------



## Bone Saw (Feb 13, 2006)

JohnJ0906 said:


> About 3 inches here.


just finished hitting the driveway, curbside and my cool contractor nieghbors with the skid, cool neighbors who have helped me out with my son on brazil trips. my cheap ass neighbor who has extensive remodel with illegal hacks blocking up my driveway gets the spoils

I was really looking forward to nocking out the barrier and bottom job on my boat down in middle river this weekend with that freak 50deg day, glad i didnt as i never would have finished it and that would have been one costly mess of a do over, couplea 50deg + days PLEASE


----------



## greg24k (May 19, 2007)

loneframer said:


> Now plowing driveways and roofs.



BRO you my IDOL!!!:thumbup::laughing:


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

greg24k said:


> BRO you my IDOL!!!:thumbup::laughing:


 Yaaaaaaaaa, had to call in the big gun broski, that's my boy John, we frame some big jobs together. Hes got every kind of contraption you can think of for that thing. My man John!:w00t:


----------



## greg24k (May 19, 2007)

loneframer said:


> Yaaaaaaaaa, had to call in the big gun broski, that's my boy John, we frame some big jobs together. Hes got every kind of contraption you can think of for that thing. My man John!:w00t:


Thats the only way to go, I have a circular drive and a classic Wheel horse with a plow, and when weather hit 40s last week, I packed it away :laughing: so had to get my friend also with the plow to hit it.

Keep warm out there :drink:


----------



## greg24k (May 19, 2007)

:shutup::shutup:


JumboJack said:


> 70° and clear.:thumbsup:


----------



## skymaster (Oct 23, 2006)

NW Jersey, between 10 and 12 windy some small drifting to maybe 2'
am also soooooooooooooooooooo frakin tired of this white ****


----------



## greg24k (May 19, 2007)

skymaster said:


> NW Jersey, between 10 and 12 windy some small drifting to maybe 2'
> am also soooooooooooooooooooo frakin tired of this white ****


Almost over my friend... hang on a little longer. :thumbup:


----------



## davy crockett (Dec 19, 2007)

late bloomer....I woke up in at Motel6 in :sad:Simpsonville SC to 5" of fluffy white snow and headed home to Charleston where the family woke to chilly 35 and beautiful sun,,,,oh there was also those 16 flakes overnight.....


----------



## mickeyco (May 13, 2006)

It's pretty nice out today:


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

I'd love to be surrounded by all that bush!:w00t:


----------



## Meetre (Nov 2, 2007)

it's only 67 out right now!!:clap: sun shining, beautiful day. to bad tomorrow is only going to be in the 50's with rain


----------



## Snobnd (Jul 1, 2008)

mikec said:


> Snobnd, Thats a nice garage you've got there!


Thanks Mike - I had to smack down the town a little to build it. PAIA it should have been 28 x 34 but im glad to have it> I did it 3 yrs ago.


----------



## Mellison (Aug 3, 2008)

10+" in Central Park


----------



## Snobnd (Jul 1, 2008)

loneframer said:


> Now plowing driveways and roofs.


Yo - dont ya think its a little overboard for a roof rake? :no:

I mean DAM........... DAM ...boys and their toys!:clap:
Nice rig:notworthy


----------



## BuiltByMAC (Mar 11, 2006)

Holy crap, loneframer, you in a race to catch up w/ Malco?

Here's what I've been looking at today - 50º and sunny...and its been all about the paperwork all day - damn!

Mac


----------



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

Blowing all day. had about 6+ inches last night. Supposed to get more tonight. I'm sick of shoveling this winter.


----------



## Trim40 (Jan 27, 2009)

I spent the day working in shorts in 70 deg.+ temps today. It's spring time in Denver. :clap:


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

loneframer said:


> Now plowing driveways and roofs.


 Best 20 bucks I ever spent:thumbup:


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

:clap:


Snobnd said:


> Yo - dont ya think its a little overboard for a roof rake? :no:
> 
> I mean DAM........... DAM ...boys and their toys!:clap:
> Nice rig:notworthy


What? this old thing? Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaa:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## galla35 (Feb 27, 2009)

8 out with no snow  not good for plowin


----------



## trptman (Mar 26, 2007)

just a trace of snow on the ground, but single digits cold out.
I guess the global warming makes is this cold in March, right?


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

We're freezing! The current temp is 50*. It was 49 this morning!

You Yankees need to control your weather better, too much is escaping to the south. :jester:

see what WE have to put up with here. http://www.evsmartin.com/


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

Teetorbilt said:


> We're freezing! The current temp is 50*. It was 49 this morning!
> 
> You Yankees need to control your weather better, too much is escaping to the south. :jester:
> 
> see what WE have to put up with here. http://www.evsmartin.com/


 Yeah, you got it tough padna.:sad:


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Teetorbilt said:


> We're freezing! The current temp is 50*. It was 49 this morning!
> 
> You Yankees need to control your weather better, too much is escaping to the south. :jester:
> 
> see what WE have to put up with here. http://www.evsmartin.com/


Boo hoo hoo. It's 12*F right now, oh how I feel your pain at 50*


----------



## trptman (Mar 26, 2007)

Teetorbilt said:


> We're freezing! The current temp is 50*. It was 49 this morning!
> 
> You Yankees need to control your weather better, too much is escaping to the south. :jester:
> 
> see what WE have to put up with here. http://www.evsmartin.com/


escaping?, not exactly.
We're exporting it. If we didn't send some your way, it would build up around here and be -20 all the time.
Clearly we need to send more. you arent nearly cold enough:whistling


----------



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

Finished the plow route. gotta go shovel the addition now.


----------



## OW! My thumb (Feb 12, 2009)

trptman said:


> escaping?, not exactly.
> We're exporting it. If we didn't send some your way, it would build up around here and be -20 all the time.
> Clearly we need to send more. you arent nearly cold enough:whistling


Your exports came undamaged day before yesterday. Good packing job. Thanks. And I didnt have to sign for it.
Neighbors tree didnt like it though.


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

Ahhh yes, the first real snow this year. What does it look like where you are?


----------



## basswood (Oct 31, 2008)

We got a little 16" snowstorm last week.

Merry Christmas!

Basswood


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

basswood said:


> We got a little 16" snowstorm last week.
> 
> Merry Christmas!
> 
> Basswood


 Bass, the color combo on your place is beautiful, place looks great. For your grill, I recommend Kingsford charcoal. You'd be cooking by now.:w00t:


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

18" here and most i have seen is about 2-3 here normally. Well back out to shovel the drive. :sad:


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)




----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

480sparky said:


>


That's what I expect to look like tomorrow morning. It's going to snow and blow for another 18 hours or so. I know it's common for you guys to see more snow than that, but we haven't seen a storm like this here for a bunch of years.:thumbsup:


----------



## basswood (Oct 31, 2008)

480sparky said:


>


You know what this means, don't you?... 

...it must be your turn to take out the trash.:jester:

Cheers,

Bass


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

basswood said:


> You know what this means, don't you?...
> 
> ...it must be your turn to take out the trash.:jester:
> 
> ...


Actually, that can is empty all winter. I only use it during the summer when I use the deck.


----------



## basswood (Oct 31, 2008)

loneframer said:


> Bass, the color combo on your place is beautiful, place looks great. For your grill, I recommend Kingsford charcoal. You'd be cooking by now.:w00t:


We be chillin', not grillin'!

The color is basic barn red... only exterior color, besides white, that comes premixed in 5 gallon size. Saves money and is interesting too. Wifey picked the trim color.

Thanks,

Bass


----------



## genecarp (Mar 16, 2008)

Nothing yet, but it looks threatening, we are loaded up with movies and good food, so we are good to go. GMOD.


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

basswood said:


> We be chillin', not grillin'!
> 
> The color is basic barn red... only exterior color, besides white, that comes premixed in 5 gallon size. Saves money and is interesting too. *Wifey picked the trim color.*
> 
> ...


 Kind of reminds me of spicey brown mustard, it looks perfect with the barn red. Give your wife my compliments.:thumbsup:


----------



## basswood (Oct 31, 2008)

genecarp said:


> Nothing yet, but it looks threatening, we are loaded up with movies and good food, so we are good to go. GMOD.


You must have got to the movie store before me and got all the good ones... about all that is left is Ishtar.:jester:

Cheers,

Bass


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

basswood said:


> You must have got to the movie store before me and got all the good ones... about all that is left is Ishtar.:jester:
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Bass


 Yup, movies and snowblowers are the hot items this weekend. Gotta love On Demand cable. Hundreds of movies available with no trip to the video store.:thumbup:


----------



## Crawdad (Jul 20, 2005)

The road looks so much better since they plowed it.

The grill pic was from last nite.


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 7, 2007)

It's coming down good now. I just shoveled for 30 minutes, and when I was done, there was an inch already at the spot where I started.


----------



## basswood (Oct 31, 2008)

This is just the ticket:


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

basswood said:


> This is just the ticket:


 
Naaah. Mattracks.


----------



## eastend (Jan 24, 2006)

starting now on Long Island. predicting 20"


----------



## Trim40 (Jan 27, 2009)

8" of snow in S.Jersey. Time to call out the Nat'l Guard to rescue all the people that had to buy bread, milk and 2 gallons of gas to fill up the car.
Someone should make a TV show about snow in S. Jersey.


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

Trim40 said:


> 8" of snow in S.Jersey. Time to call out the Nat'l Guard to rescue all the people that had to buy bread, milk and 2 gallons of gas to fill up the car.
> Someone should make a TV show about snow in S. Jersey.


 Yeah, I bought milk and bread, also put gas in my truck. I do that once a week regardless of the weather. You can prolly pee farther than me too.:thumbsup:


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

Trim40 said:


> 8" of snow in S.Jersey. Time to call out the Nat'l Guard to rescue all the people that had to buy bread, milk and 2 gallons of gas to fill up the car.
> Someone should make a TV show about snow in S. Jersey.


It's the same here.
Guy on TV says,"Snow,"
2 hours later there is no
milk,bread, or ice melt 
in the stores.


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

neolitic said:


> It's the same here.
> Guy on TV says,"Snow,"
> 2 hours later there is no
> milk,bread, or ice melt
> in the stores.


 I bought 3 bags of ice melt too. They don't put it out until snow is predicted and I don't want to store it when I don't need it.:thumbsup:


----------



## concretemasonry (Dec 1, 2006)

Winter is only a state of mind if you are organized and recognize the TV weathermen like to create news.


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

loneframer said:


> I bought 3 bags of ice melt too. They don't put it out until snow is predicted and I don't want to store it when I don't need it.:thumbsup:


I usually buy a bunch when 
they want to get rid of it
at the end of the season.


----------



## rustyjames (Aug 28, 2008)

Trim40 said:


> 8" of snow in S.Jersey. Time to call out the Nat'l Guard to rescue all the people that had to buy bread, milk and 2 gallons of gas to fill up the car.
> Someone should make a TV show about snow in S. Jersey.


You hit that nail on the head. The media around here takes it to the extreme with weather coverage.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

neolitic said:


> It's the same here.
> Guy on TV says,"Snow,"
> 2 hours later there is no
> milk,bread, or ice melt
> in the stores.


 
Same thing happens here. "Snow" creates a mad rush to the grocery store to stock up on 6 months worth of food. Three days later, the roads are cleared and everyone is back to restock with another 6 months of food because they're out.

Strange how that happens.


----------



## Cdat (Apr 18, 2007)

The best part is the generators. Can't return them. People at Blowes and Home Crapo should always stock up on generators at the beginning of winter, in the garden areas, just for this event.


----------



## jarvis design (May 6, 2008)

uh, wow, you guys South of me are getting a crap load of snow!!!

I live in London, Ontario - normally by this time of the year we have had 1-2 major snow storms and there is 1-2' of snow on the ground.

So far this year we have had about 2" of snow - none of which is still on the ground! It did "snow" today, but I can still see my grass!!

I'm pretty happy, but my 4 and 6 year old cannot wait for the white stuff!!


----------



## Five Star (Jan 15, 2009)

As the pounding begins, i went to dig out the snow blower which hasnt been touched in 4 yrs that was at 11am, by 11:45am got it to putter to the garage then died,tried a few times with no luck, left it out in the snow storm for a few hrs, around 5pm look out side see it piling up figured let me shovel,then look at the snow blower and say let me give it one more shot,

WHATTTA YOU KNOW SHE FIRES RIGHT UP:clap::clap::clap:NOW I CAN TALK TO YOU GUYS TONIGHT!!!:laughing::laughing:!:notworthy:notworthy


----------



## Five Star (Jan 15, 2009)

this what i have outside my door


----------



## Framer53 (Feb 23, 2008)

Sorry for you guys. We have about one inch on the ground. Little light on snow this year, so far.

Normal for us is around 100"'s a year.:thumbsup:


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

Framer53 said:


> Sorry for you guys. We have about one inch on the ground. Little light on snow this year, so far.
> 
> Normal for us is around 100"'s a year.:thumbsup:


 100" is probably the last 15-20 years total here.:laughing: I'll bet I've gotten 16" or better in less than 24 hours today.:blink:


----------



## Framer53 (Feb 23, 2008)

loneframer said:


> 100" is probably the last 15-20 years total here.:laughing: I'll bet I've gotten 16" or better in less than 24 hours today.:blink:


I see global warming hasn't been good for you?:thumbup:


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

I just took a photo:


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

480sparky said:


> I just took a photo:


 It's either dark, or you forgot to remove the lens cap again.:w00t:


----------



## robin303 (Nov 15, 2009)

Snow. What is that. It is in the upper 60's here.


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

Framer53 said:


> I see global warming hasn't been good for you?:thumbup:


 The way I see it, there has been global warming since the last Ice Age.:thumbsup:


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

loneframer said:


> It's either dark, or you forgot to remove the lens cap again.:w00t:


 
Dang it. It was the lens cap.

Here, I took another one without it.


----------



## fairfaxgc (Nov 24, 2008)

Just over 1' here. Luckily the snow patrol showed up to protect us from th looters.


----------



## ACHOA (Dec 20, 2009)

SNOW! 92" from the last storm (4-Days) and now new storm and new snow.

*Valdez shrugs as snowfall tops 6 feet*

IN DEEP: The powder hasn't caused schools to close in more than 30 years, a longtime resident says.
 
Go ahead, grumble about the snowstorm that socked the Anchorage area this week. Depending on your side of town, and not counting the Hillside, the official tally is between 5.5 and 20 inches.
Now, put your ear to your freshly shoveled driveway, and you'll hear Valdez residents laughing.
"My God, our people don't even get out of bed for that, and I'm not kiddin' ya," said longtime resident Tom McAlister.
Snow started falling in Valdez early Monday morning and continued to fall like crazy. At one point on Tuesday, 4.8 inches fell in an hour. By Wednesday, 68.2 inches had piled up.
"On my tippy toes I could look over the top of it," said McAlister, who is 5-foot-8.
That makes it the second highest three-day snowfall on record for the town of 4,020, with top honors going to Feb. 4, 1996, when 74.6 inches fell over three days.
But snow deep enough to swallow McAlister wasn't the end of it. As of Thursday afternoon, the inch count was up to 76.5 -- 6 feet, 4.5 inches -- and, though slowing down, snow continued to fall.
McAlister has lived in Valdez 50 years, longer than official records have been kept there, which began in the early 1970s. So the guy has seen some snow. And this week's allotment didn't much impress him.
He had 10 feet piled under his eaves. And it took him 40 minutes of shoveling just to get out of his house. Still, no big deal. You live in Valdez, you cope.
It was kind of a big deal for Peggy Perales with the National Weather Service. This is her second winter in Valdez, and although she was well aware it could be this way, she's had a holy-cow kind of week.
She finds it a little eerie driving around in tunnels. And snow is so deep in her yard, only the top link of her 6-foot, chain-link fence is poking up.
"I'm glad I have well-trained dogs," she said. "They could step right over it, but they haven't."
She did, however, have to do search-and-rescue mission for her daughter's beagle-basset mix after it got pretty much lost in the tunnels the bigger dog had bulldozed through the yard.
John Strang remembers much worse. He was around for Valdez's record snowfall winter, 1989-90, when the city got 561 inches (almost 47 feet). The average is closer to 330. He remembers walking across his yard and looking down on the cab of his truck.
So, by comparison, this week's storm was no biggie, although it was not without its moments. 
On Tuesday, after helping with basketball practice, his got his four-wheel-drive pickup stuck three times trying to get out of the school parking lot.
"I thought it was just me, that I wasn't quite ready for Valdez winter driving, until I drove home and saw one police cruiser pulling another police cruiser out of a parking lot, stuck just like I'd been stuck."
This week's storm also racked up a second-place record for the most snowfall in 24 hours. The red ribbon goes to Tuesday with 37.8 inches of accumulation. The record was 47.5 inches on Jan. 16, 1990. 
Point is, Valdez gets an insane amount of snow. 
So?
In the 33 years Strang has been teaching in Valdez, the schools have never been closed on account of snow. All those years, they've only shut down three times, he said, and that was due to wind.
"I'm telling you," McAlister said, "we have one of the best snow removal crews in the world. Sometimes our street gets plowed twice a day."


----------



## Ebbo (Aug 22, 2009)

Here is what it is outside here now. Haha!


----------



## chris n (Oct 14, 2003)

19 inches here


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

I'd say on average, we have 16" of very dense snow and I only have another 160' to get to the road.:sad:


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

couple more


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

....


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

loneframer said:


> Oh, well, Spring is coming.:laughing:


That's what my boys (20 and 21) say. They spent the night at a friend's house, shoveled out to get home this morning, and were too tired to work on *our* driveway.


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

neolitic said:


> My philosophy......shovel, assess,
> shovel, assess.
> 1/3 shovel, 2/3 assess.
> Assessing involves less alcohol
> as the years pass however. :sad:


I went down hard early on in the day, so I opted out of any alcoholic consumption. I caught myself with my right hand before I bottomed out, but I think my left arm is substantially longer than the right now.:laughing: I'll feel it tomorrow, so I'll save my liquor till then.:shifty:


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

Tinstaafl said:


> That's what my boys (20 and 21) say. They spent the night at a friend's house, shoveled out to get home this morning, and were too tired to work on *our* driveway.


 Huh, my boys are at their moms this weekend, I'm sure they've done their penance.:laughing:


----------



## naptown CR (Feb 20, 2009)

Actually if you didn't hit your head you should take a triple dose immediatley and every hour on the hour till bed time.
Follow up with several Advil and you're good to go tomorrow.
If youu hit your head go to the Hospital you don't want to end up like Billy Mays.


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

loneframer said:


> I've had it with the white stuff. :furious:17" so far. 24" or more by storms end.


Hey Robert.....we have on the ground right now....maybe an inch.....total! :laughing:

I see the deer eating the grass! Some fields I go by in the morning have zero snow on the ground and they are calling for cold days, but absolutely no snow in the forecast.

Sucks to be you guys. I am almost thinking of going to DC. I see the hospitals are looking for people with 4WD's to shuttle the doctors and nurses to the hospitals.


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

framerman said:


> Hey Robert.....we have on the ground right now....maybe an inch.....total! :laughing:
> 
> I see the deer eating the grass! Some fields I go by in the morning have zero snow on the ground and they are calling for cold days, but absolutely no snow in the forecast.
> 
> Sucks to be you guys. I am almost thinking of going to DC. I see the hospitals are looking for people with 4WD's to shuttle the doctors and nurses to the hospitals.


 I was thinking of you today while I was knee deep. I was hoping that it skirted you, so you can get 'er buttoned up. I have inside work for the winter, so this is just a weekend inconvenience.:thumbsup:


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

naptown CR said:


> If youu hit your head go to the Hospital you don't want to end up like Billy Mays.


I did a picture-perfect slam today on my shoulder blades and the back of my head. Took a minute to get the breathing started again. :laughing:

I'm self-medicating tonight, but I can guarantee I'll never be a Billy Mays. :no:


----------



## mudpad (Dec 26, 2008)

Nothing like the Mid Atlantic is getting, but we have had all I care for this year. I need to get some brick and roof on this building.


----------



## JustaFramer (Jan 21, 2005)

Unusually above average temps. We are enjoying a el nino year.


----------



## naptown CR (Feb 20, 2009)

framerman said:


> Hey Robert.....we have on the ground right now....maybe an inch.....total! :laughing:
> 
> I see the deer eating the grass! Some fields I go by in the morning have zero snow on the ground and they are calling for cold days, but absolutely no snow in the forecast.
> 
> Sucks to be you guys. I am almost thinking of going to DC. I see the hospitals are looking for people with 4WD's to shuttle the doctors and nurses to the hospitals.


My 4 WD is buried in a drift right now. 
I would usually do that but it has been so bad this time I wouldn't enen tinnk about it.
Maybe tomorrow I'll get brave and try the wife's AWD


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

naptown CR said:


> My 4 WD is buried in a drift right now.
> I would usually do that but it has been so bad this time I wouldn't enen tinnk about it.
> Maybe tomorrow I'll get brave and try the wife's AWD


 As you can see, my truck was tucked away neatly in the garage with 20" of snow perched above it on 2x6 rafters, 16" centers with roughly 13' spans.:whistling


----------



## mudpad (Dec 26, 2008)

loneframer said:


> As you can see, my truck was tucked away neatly in the garage with 20" of snow perched above it on 2x6 rafters, 16" centers with roughly 13' spans.:whistling


Ah! Living dangerously I see. Hope you got your insurance premiums paid up!


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

Tinstaafl said:


> That's what my boys (20 and 21) say. They spent the night at a friend's house, shoveled out to get home this morning, and were too tired to work on *our* driveway.


I'd have to tell them
their initials aren't B and S.


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

mudpad said:


> Ah! Living dangerously I see. Hope you got your insurance premiums paid up!


 At least I replaced the 3x8x16 carrier with a 3.5x9.5 microlam. The one above my truck anyway.:laughing:


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

neolitic said:


> I'd have to tell them
> their initials aren't B and S.


:laughing::thumbsup:

Actually, my wife shamed them into it late in the afternoon after I'd been at it for four hours. My consolation lies in knowing that someday they'll have kids just like them. :thumbup:


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

-14 celcius dark with 5 day old snow on the ground and my green bin tipped over from heavy wind


----------



## Chris G (May 17, 2006)

Just heard Toronto is going to get BLASTED Wednesday! Their calling for 1 - 1.25 inches, if it gets to 1.5, yikes! Yes, this was the year I bought really good snow tires.


----------



## J.C. (Sep 28, 2009)

The city of Pittsburgh apparently must only have one plow truck and I guess it's broke. The snow stopped Sat. morning and all the roads are still a total mess. :thumbdown Although, if you get out of the city the roads aren't perfect but not terrible. 
A year or two ago all the local news stations were giving the head of Public Works a hard time because he ordered new trucks that you can't mount plows on. He had to explain to them how he saved so much money he was able to buy a couple extra worthless trucks. That was a great idea.


----------



## mshoward (Jan 7, 2010)

45 degrees and sunny outside my window. Thankfully, the nasty stuff was north of us and we just got rain


----------



## Ayerzee (Jan 4, 2009)

Looks like we're getting another bad storm tomorrow


----------

